# RR: 192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Schiff, Végh (cond.), Salzburg Mozarteum Camerata Academica	(1988)










2.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1978)










3.	Staier (piano & cond.), Concerto Köln	(1994)










4.	Ashkenazy, Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)










5.	Gulda, Böhm (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1969)










6.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1976)










7.	Anda (piano & cond.), Salzburg Mozarteum Camerata Academica	(1968)










8.	Brendel, Janigro (cond.), I Solisti di Zagreb	(1968)










9.	Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1997)










10.	Pires, Guschlbauer (cond.), Gulbenkian Orchestra	(1972)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Schiff, Végh (cond.), Salzburg Mozarteum Camerata Academica	(1988)
2.	Brendel, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1978)
3.	Staier (piano & cond.), Concerto Köln	(1994)
4.	Ashkenazy, Kertész (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)
5.	Gulda, Böhm (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1969)
6.	Perahia (piano & cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1976)
7.	Anda (piano & cond.), Salzburg Mozarteum Camerata Academica	(1968)
8.	Brendel, Janigro (cond.), I Solisti di Zagreb	(1968)
9.	Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra	(1997)
10.	Pires, Guschlbauer (cond.), Gulbenkian Orchestra	(1972)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

